# What to do? Swingbike



## Caddis (Jun 24, 2021)

Frame, rims and rest of shiny bits should clean up nice enough but bars are toasty. 
clean or leave alone?


----------



## nick tures (Jun 24, 2021)

i would clean it up a little bit !!


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jun 25, 2021)

Nice bike! Should be fairly easy to find a replacement set.


----------



## Caddis (Jun 25, 2021)

stingrayjoe said:


> Nice bike! Should be fairly easy to find a replacement set.



If you come across any, let me know.


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jun 25, 2021)

I would re-chrome the bars and gooseneck.  This is such an important and expensive bike that is fun to ride.  All bikes have a personal history like people.  We get fixed up to be functional.  Replace is cheaper?  That's alright also.  Distraction is the issue?   I wouldn't get cut up to keep rust.  I have mine in the house.


----------

